

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a good security auditor / pen tester? - junto

I&#x27;m acting on behalf of a company that believes that they have been infiltrated &#x2F; hacked. I can&#x27;t go into much details here.<p>I need some recommendations on people &#x2F; companies that can help:<p>- security audit (company servers &#x2F; desktops &#x2F; laptops)<p>- penetration testing (both network and social engineering)<p>Company is based in the UK. Discretion is very important to the client. You are likely to be asked for references &#x2F; work experience. They might also need you to sign an NDA.<p>My email in profile.<p>P.S. I&#x27;m not sure if this would be better in the &quot;seeking freelancers&quot; section of HN. Please let me know if that is the case, and I&#x27;ll delete this and move it there.
======
junto
I've had some great recommendations from HNers. Thank you for your feedback.

One suggestion was for a forensic analysis of the servers / workstations /
laptops. Anyone with those skills I'll also be looking for.

~~~
phaus
Ask in reddit.com/r/netsec also in reddit.com/r/computerforensics

~~~
junto
Thanks for the tip.

------
Maximal
[https://www.htbridge.com/](https://www.htbridge.com/) Swiss-based, but
international operations

